# Yarn stores in Missouri



## 4dogsandabird (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good yarn shop in or near Joplin, MO?


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/needle-niche
this one has good reviews


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have an Apple, get the app called KNITknit....it lists all knitting stores by distance from your location. I love to use it when we travel.jennbear


----------

